# overnight parking in Laredo



## LilyLover

I meet my wife (lives in Mexico City) in Nuevo Laredo about every 2 months. I need to park my car on the Laredo side and walk across. Does anyone know a place to park for a few days in Laredo?

Or, maybe you can help alleviate my fears of driving my car across the border. We don't go anywhere when we are there. I'm just leary of driving into Mexico with Texas plates.


----------

